# Sweet Capicola Success



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

20 days in a heavy brine, 6 weeks drying out. Got kind of nasty looking, but it was like I hoped, that is was only surface mold.

Very tasty, and has the texture of seared yellow fin tuna.

That's it for this years dry cured meats. All in all, very successful. There was only one Salami Chub that I thought didn't look right, and was tossed.


----------



## TonyR (Jun 8, 2016)

Looking good, I do like Capicola. Check out Lonza, very easy to cure and dry and VERY tasty. I usually start making my dried meats in late Sept thru Nov. after that the furnace is on to much and the basement is to dry. Wife would kill me if i turned it off or down.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 8, 2016)

Actually I've learned recently this it Lonza, because it is from the pork loin. It is very very good.

I've been saving my nylon nettings from my turkey smoking and will be using them all come March of next year. I've figured out how to control my humidity and temp, and the netting I am finding is critical to good Charcuerie.


----------

